# Turpentine



## SherwoodForest (Jun 16, 2009)

Hehehe, some kid around here has a batch of really good stuff he calls turpentine. I just wonder if anyone here has heard of this strain or is it a made up name?


----------



## Greenhigh (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't think that kid was making it up, I have one plant that smells like that, it is a bushy plant. Soon as you walk up to it - you can smell turpentine.


----------

